# motor help



## shrever (Jan 1, 2015)

What brand of 21.5 motor is best.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

You are going to get a lot of different answers to that question. Most racers have their favorites, sponsored drivers will usually say the brand that sponsors them, and some run different motors at different tracks or under different situations. Take a look at what is winning in the class at the track where you are going to race and see if there is a majority of one type, if so; buy it.


----------



## shrever (Jan 1, 2015)

*thanks nutz*

I figured I should do that, but the fastest guys are kind of secretive. I am running a Novak now, just a little slower then the fast guys.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

You find that at some tracks. I am lucky that at the local track where I race we all help each other. No one "hides" their secrets. When someone new shows up we all help them get up to speed.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

nutz4rc said:


> You find that at some tracks. I am lucky that at the local track where I race we all help each other. No one "hides" their secrets. When someone new shows up we all help them get up to speed.


That's why alot of guys went to racing something else then oval.

They get frustrated because of no help with setup and they feel there in the way of everyone racing.


----------

